
Don MacAskill: Now is the time to build - mattjaynes
http://blogs.smugmug.com/don/2008/10/30/now-is-the-time-to-build/
======
tdavis
I think the moral of this story is, "Don't listen to Arrington." I consider
this possibly the most important advice ever, right behind "Don't light
yourself on fire."

~~~
Goladus
Yeah, though it's worth noting that Warren Buffet is NOT a startup CEO. Greed
and risk mean something entirely different to a guy like him than someone who
worries about being able to afford health insurance.

~~~
tdavis
A valid point. However, I would take greed and risk over fear and surrender
any day. Then again, I'm in the middle of a risky venture and I could care
less. I have to try pretty hard to keep from making it any riskier. A one-way
ticket to another country sounds really fun right now, and I have a laptop so
it could work...

No! Bad Tom!

------
wumi
"Our philosophy is to not let anyone amazing get away, even if we don’t
technically have an open position for you."

Reminds me of NFL teams who draft the best player available, regardless of
position/needs on the team.

------
felixmar
Sorcerer is the new Rockstar.

~~~
Goladus
Coding/magic parallels have been common for a long time. Rockstar is a
blogger-era term and the primary purpose seems to be to inflate the egos of
young programmers.

------
fubar
Don MacAskill & SmugMug is one of the great success stories. Don & his team
have created a business completely on their own terms and it their own way and
they are massively successful. If your not following his blog you should, I
would take his advice over just about anyone else in the Silly Valley echo
chamber.

Truer words have never been spoken. Now is the time for us to strike and
create the next round of great businesses.

------
jasonlbaptiste
I love posts like these. SmugMug is a great story to follow, along with 37
signals (though i can disagree), and others. Warren Buffet's quote from the
other day still sticks with me: "Be fearful when others are greedy, and be
greedy when others are fearful."

------
xiaoma
Interesting how they're not looking for barbarians, necromancers or thieves,
isn't it?

------
mellow
I'd say now is a good time to hide yourself away, work like crazy then emerge
into the sunlight when the storm clouds pass - as inevitably they must - with
something amazing, shiny and new.

